# Swapping hard drives



## jamescambron (Jan 14, 2005)

If I swap the hard drives in two identical machines, will the programming I have recorded remain on both hard drives? I have an upgraded Tivo with a 200 hour hard drive, but can't get local channels. I want to swap it with a 30 hour Tivo that is getting local channels. Thanks.


----------



## robomeister (Feb 4, 2005)

To put it simply -- No. The hard drive is tied to the motherboard of the TiVo. This is why when you use the image on an identical but different TiVo, you have to do a Clear and Delete Everything before you can use the new hard drive. Swapping the drives is not an option if you want to preserve your recordings.

I'd recommend re-running Guided Setup, so you can get the local channels on both TiVos. This will not destroy your recordings.

Good Luck.


----------



## jamescambron (Jan 14, 2005)

I will try to reset the again. Previous attempts have been unsuccessful though. Thanks a lot for the reply. I appreciate it.


----------

